# Snow Removal Services Within 25 Miles Of Hershey, Pa



## BMPM (Dec 16, 2005)

If anyone has a contract or contracts that they are interested in sub contracting out or have a full client list within 25 miles of Hershey,Pa Please contact me at Blue Mountain Property Management Inc.(717) 580-8066 I am fully insured. I have a 1998 Chevrolet 3500 Dually with a new 8' Boss power v plow and a Boss hitch mount spreader. I also have a new 24" 10hp snowblower for walks or as needed. I also have access to other equipment as needed.


----------

